# Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?



## Administrator (13. August 2008)

*Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## TCPip2k (13. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*

wer mag denn noch batman? das ist so 1994 kinderfernsehen


----------



## Tieber (14. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*

Wenn ich davon ausgehe das es eine durchschnittliche Filmumsetzung ist(also ein schlechtes Spiel) dann nicht. Wenns richtig gut ist, dann vielleicht.


----------



## Abbadon (21. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*

Ich mag generell keine Spielumsetzungen von Filmen. Das ist in meinen Augen, reine Abzocke. Die Entwickler sollten sich lieber selbst was überlegen.


----------



## Vordack (21. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*

Das ist ne blöde Frage.

Wenn ein Spiel rauskommt daß The Dark Knight heisst, die Grafri kvon Crysis in den Schatten stellt und auc ein geniales Spielprinzip hat würden es sich wohl viele kaufen.

Wenn es ein ganz normaler Einheitsbrei ist wie die meisten Filmumsetzungen würden es weniger kaufen.


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*



			
				TCPip2k am 13.08.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> wer mag denn noch batman? das ist so 1994 kinderfernsehen


Das trifft zwar auf die Batman filme mit George Clooney und Val Kilmer als Batman zu, aber der realistischere und düsterere Ansatz in Batman Begins und The Dark Knight sind garantiert kein "Kinderfernsehen". 

Informier dich mal genauer, bevor du sowas postest ...


----------



## Ciragar (22. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*

Der abgebrochene Roman

Robin war nun tief in Batman und fühlte sich so glücklich wie schon lange nicht mehr. Die kurdische Stadt Batman in der gleichnamigen Provinz verwöhnte den jungen Touristen mit frischer Luft und herrlichem Sonnenschein, welcher die lange Reise schnell vergessen ließ und


(am 21.08. auf www.titanic-magazin.de)

Was ich damit sagen will ? Mir doch egal, ob dazu ein Spiel erscheint...


----------



## Worrel (22. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*



			
				Ciragar am 22.08.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Die kurdische Stadt Batman ...


... tatsächlich ...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Batman (Stadt)

http://www.titanic-magazin.de <- Gute Seite


----------



## SteveatMC (22. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*

Ach, Dark Knight ist Batman?  Wusst ich nicht, hab einfach "Nein" geklickt. Obwohl mich die laufende Fledermaus auch nicht wirklich interessiert, von daher, richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Succer (24. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*

Wenns nen gutes Spiel wird, warum  nicht? Aber sicher nicht wegen der Lizenz!


----------



## KeyMo (27. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*

Zumindest eine Zutat für ein gutes Spiel hätte es, undzwar die Story. Der rest liegt alles bei der Umsetzung.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. August 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen?*

Würden Sie sich ein *gutes* Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen? -> Ja 
Würden Sie sich ein *schlechtes* Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen? -> Nein 
Würden Sie sich ein Spiel zu The Dark Knight kaufen? -> Vielleicht 

SSA


----------

